# Hopefully someone finds this helpful



## redmanca (Apr 28, 2008)

For my birthday this past year (December), I received a “Book of Psalms for Singing.” I’m not great at singing, and especially not without accompaniment, so I started entering the music into a program I have (Finale NotePad), which gives a midi-like playback of the songs. I got caught up in school and kind of abandoned it. I think I’ll have quite a bit of extra time this summer, and I’d like to re-take this project of entering all the Psalms so I can be able to start singing these in my personal devotions (not totally sold on EP in corporate worship, but that’s not what I want this to be about). 

Anyways, I thought some other people might like to have a little file they can play to hear what the Psalms are supposed to sound like (if, like me, they don’t possess perfect pitch).

There are two catches though.

1. I’m not great at keeping up with projects like this, so if you want me to finish it, you’ll probably have to bug me a bit throughout the summer. 

And

2. Because the program I use is free, I can’t export the files to a common file (like .mp3 or .wav). So for these things to actually be of any use to anyone, I’d have to have someone convert the files (.mus) to .mp3. I’m not sure how to do that, so I’m open to any suggestions. 



So I guess all this is to say, if you would be interested in this, let me know and I’ll try to get it worked out. 

Thanks,
Conor


----------

